# My new Smartcard



## geoff

My new (Purple) smart card showed up yesterday for my 722.

The letter says if I don't install it in the next 2 weeks all my programming will be lost.

It also says it may take up to 20 minutes to get my programming back after I install it.

I guess I will install it when I get home this afternoon.

Geoff


----------



## Bill R

For those that are getting the new cards there is NO reason NOT to install them. I haven't heard of one problem installing them. If you have several receivers just make sure that you put them in the correct receiver. The instructions that come with the cards are very clear on that information.

For those that are wondering when you will get them -- only DISH knows that (and the CSRs do NOT have that information) but you will see channels 998 in your guide shortly before you get the new card.


----------



## spikor

I have a 722 and a 311 which are a few months old. ( They have no cars Inserted in them , they did not come with any ) and a 510 with a Yellow ( orange tinted cast to it) with a blue stripe on the left i believe and another 311 ( currently not in use ) Will I get 4 cards or just 2 for the older 2. Why wasn't there none in the newer 2 receivers ( leased ) older 2 I own. Are the newer receivers ( internal ) and does not require a smart card. I guess they will probably roll them out eventually. Sorry to sound like a dummy. Any Info will be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## P Smith

The process has been described recently starting the summer. Just use Search for 'purple' 'dish' 'card'.


----------



## peano

You will get 4 cards. And that was less to type than to tell you to search.


----------



## James Long

All receivers will need the new card ... some newer ones are coming with the card in the box but existing receivers will either get a new card or be replaced with a newer receiver.

Don't worry about the when ... just wait for the cards to appear.


----------



## derwin0

James Long said:


> Don't worry about the when ... just wait for the cards to appear.


Actually the when would be nice to know. Because at that time I can go to a single dish.


----------



## BattleZone

No one but Dish can say "when", exactly (CSRs won't know), but it will be sometime during the next 3 months or so, because Dish wants to switch to the new encryption system before the end of the year. Receivers without the new purple cards won't work once the switch occurs.


----------



## Opusnbill7

Is there a way to know if you'll be receiving a new smartcard or not? I just got activated in early Sept. and both of my boxes are "S191" VIP's. I don't have any cards in the slots. Does that mean that I have the new cards internally already, or should I be expecting new cards in the mail someday?


----------



## P Smith

The "S19" is a designator of embedded [internal] card, other data as ROM/REV will define if your card is G3 compatible.


----------



## BattleZone

Opusnbill7 said:


> Is there a way to know if you'll be receiving a new smartcard or not? I just got activated in early Sept. and both of my boxes are "S191" VIP's. I don't have any cards in the slots. Does that mean that I have the new cards internally already, or should I be expecting new cards in the mail someday?


Given that we are getting new 722s and 612s with the purple cards in them, I'm almost positive that you'll be receiving cards for yours.

Many modern receivers have a "2nd Gen" access card built-in, but all have slots for a standard card, which will override the internal card. Everyone is going to need a 3rd Gen (purple) card soon.


----------



## James Long

IIP said:


> No one but Dish can say "when", exactly (CSRs won't know), but it will be sometime during the next 3 months or so, because Dish wants to switch to the new encryption system before the end of the year. Receivers without the new purple cards won't work once the switch occurs.


I've heard conflicting rumors. The most official word I've heard is "you will get your cards before you need them" to continue service.

I've got my "Eastern Arc" homebrew system ready to go for the day I get mine.


----------



## ElJefe

P Smith said:


> The "S19" is a designator of embedded [internal] card, other data as ROM/REV will define if your card is G3 compatible.


The new card they sent to my 301 receiver starts with S19, so that number is not just for internal cards anymore.


----------



## P Smith

ElJefe said:


> The new card they sent to my 301 receiver starts with S19, so that number is not just for internal cards anymore.


You missed my point and whole idea of posting it - by telling "S19" you can't distinguish if it's new G3 or old G2 type, ie will it support Eastern Arc or not !


----------



## RMichals

James Long said:


> Don't worry about the when ... just wait for the cards to appear.


I have the dishnetwork prepaid service called dishnow because I subscribe to only one international channel tv globo in mpeg2 on 61.5, since it is prepaid dish service they never get your address even when you first activate and only took your zipcode, whenever I add additional $40 prepaid cards or green dot money packs to extend the subscription I also enquire about the plan for people like me with prepaid dishnow receivers and smartcards. I never get an answer just don't worry.

I am very worried I have called the prepaid tech support number and emailed [email protected] several times since hearing about this smart card replacement and have not received any pertinent info from either source. I expect one day soon to go to my receiver and see a smart card error message because it seems dishnetwork has no plan for dishnow customers. perhpas they plan to just do away with us all together since the link on the main page of theirwebsite for prepaid is gone.

Anybody heard anything?


----------



## P Smith

They will find you anyway.


----------



## James Long

When your account is targeted for new cards you should see an announcement channel (998).
And if that notification fails, DISH will find a way of letting you know.


----------



## Dish-Direc

Pre-paid was a desperate move by Dish. In the end, it will be a problem to upgrade them. They tried to move excess DP301 receivers.


----------



## jclewter79

When your box gets shut off call them and they will get you hooked up.


----------



## burtom

I replaced my smart card yesterday and it was easy and went well, but today I tried to use the search function and it does not work. If I search by theme or keyword it just flies through the days in the guide and does not return any results. The search worked as recently as Thursday when I looked up the Packer game to set a timer. I am going to reset the thing and see if it starts working.


----------



## tnsprin

burtom said:


> I replaced my smart card yesterday and it was easy and went well, but today I tried to use the search function and it does not work. If I search by theme or keyword it just flies through the days in the guide and does not return any results. The search worked as recently as Thursday when I looked up the Packer game to set a timer. I am going to reset the thing and see if it starts working.


The smart card has nothing to do with the search function.


----------



## shadough

I'm assuming even the old recievers (3800 4900) will also be getting these new smartcards?


----------



## BattleZone

shadough said:


> I'm assuming even the old recievers (3800 4900) will also be getting these new smartcards?


Many of them will, but a number of older models will not, and will be (or are currently being) replaced with more modern receivers.

Details here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=140515


----------



## RMichals

jclewter79 said:


> When your box gets shut off call them and they will get you hooked up.


What an elegant solution, exactly what I want to avoid.

I have offered my address to prepaid dishnow tech support and they still have no mechanism to handle taking addresses for the smartcard upgrade on prepaid dishnow accounts. All they can do is say wait, since prepaid encompasses a ton of mpeg2 channels on 61.5, 110, 119, 148 like dish family pack to AT250, hbo, max, show, starz, brazil, arabic, hindi, pak, dishlatino max, and adult. I guess they won't being moving these channels to the new encryption anytime soon unless they just decide one day soon to shutdown all there paid up dishnow prepaid customers. That would be something!


----------



## IamtheEggman

James Long said:


> I've got my "Eastern Arc" homebrew system ready to go for the day I get mine.


can you explain what that is??


----------



## James Long

A Dish 500 aimed at 72.7° and 61.5° ... if anything interesting shows up on 77° I can add another Dish 500. At the moment everything on Eastern Arc is on 61.5° and 72.7° anyways (and my locals HD are apparently planned for 61.5°).


----------



## BattleZone

Eastern Arc


----------



## IamtheEggman

James Long said:


> A Dish 500 aimed at 72.7° and 61.5° ... if anything interesting shows up on 77° I can add another Dish 500. At the moment everything on Eastern Arc is on 61.5° and 72.7° anyways (and my locals HD are apparently planned for 61.5°).


Thanks
I thought 72.7 was higher in the sky?? Not sure thats the right terminology, the elevation angle was greater??


----------



## joshjr

My grandma got new cards in the mail and waited until they deactivated the cards to call me. I came over put in the new cards and less then 3 minutes the guide and everything was back up. She has plain SD recievers nothing fancy but she was happy to have tv back lol.


----------



## harsh

IamtheEggman said:


> I thought 72.7 was higher in the sky?? Not sure thats the right terminology, the elevation angle was greater??


All geosynchronous satellites are in a circle over the Equator at 22,000 miles in elevation known as the Clarke Belt. They appear to be higher or lower in the sky simply because one is further away than the other and we're looking at them from below. See more at "skew".

All multi-satellite dishes are set up to handle the skew and it simply becomes a matter of figuring out what the angle should be and that's some fairly simple trigonometry with an awfully big hypotenuse. Fortunately, sites like dishpointer.com figure the skew out for you.


----------



## harsh

joshjr said:


> I came over put in the new cards and less then 3 minutes the guide and everything was back up.


My ViP622 refused to download all of the guide data after 90 minutes so I aborted the guide download so I could watch the Beavers grind the Trojans into the turf of Reser Stadium. My 508 took just a couple of minutes.


----------



## space86

The 722 HD DVR does not need the new smart card?


----------



## P Smith

space86 said:


> The 722 HD DVR does not need the new smart card?


If you have it already. Press Menu-Menu and read after DNASP and Revision.

Check other thread where is current DNASP/Revision for EA posted.


----------



## btyko

Does anyone who received the smart card have a different mailing address from their service address? If so, did they send the card to the mailing address?


----------



## CABill

In the PREVIOUS card swap, my billing and service address were different and the cards were sent to the billing address. Mine are now the same, and I haven't been sent a replacement but I would ASSUME they will be sent to the billing address this time as well.


----------



## Dish-Direc

Billing address CONFIRMED.


----------



## puckwithahalo

Double-confirming billing.


----------



## DJ Lon

space86 said:


> The 722 HD DVR does not need the new smart card?


I would guess they do since Dish sent me one for my 722. Took me all of 5 minutes to install it.


----------



## P Smith

And again - keywords are here "DNASP 241" and "Revision DshH02" from your System Info screen.

All the talk about internal/extrenal/slot/embedded is IRRELEVANT !

You'll force to bring to that level by Dish - by new IRD/DVR or cards.


----------



## spdmonkey

Ugh. I have 3 receivers. A 622 that is inside a tight cabinet. Can be gotten to, but its super tight. A 211 in the open, and a 211 that is inside the wall of my kitchen. We mounted the LCD tv inside the wall and ran a remote sensor eye system to use the remote. It works nicely, but changing a card will take a couple hours to remove the tv and get the receiver out of the wall. So all receivers need this? That one will wait til its shut off then.


----------



## P Smith

Did you try to press Menu-Menu and read info about your current card(s) ?


----------



## James Long

spdmonkey said:


> Ugh. I have 3 receivers. A 622 that is inside a tight cabinet. Can be gotten to, but its super tight. A 211 in the open, and a 211 that is inside the wall of my kitchen. We mounted the LCD tv inside the wall and ran a remote sensor eye system to use the remote. It works nicely, but changing a card will take a couple hours to remove the tv and get the receiver out of the wall. So all receivers need this? That one will wait til its shut off then.


To change the card all you need is front panel access. Push in the door on the left hand side to pop it open and you will see a card slot. If your cabinet is too tight to open the front panel doors then you probably have other problems (such as cooling).


----------



## Satpro92

Bill R said:


> For those that are getting the new cards there is NO reason NOT to install them. I haven't heard of one problem installing them. If you have several receivers just make sure that you put them in the correct receiver. The instructions that come with the cards are very clear on that information.
> 
> For those that are wondering when you will get them -- only DISH knows that (and the CSRs do NOT have that information) but you will see channels 998 in your guide shortly before you get the new card.


We have one customer(an old lady at that) that got the new card,her daughter installed it,and never got programing.She calls me,I try it,no dice.A call to "dash" tells me that the old card hasn't expired so the new card will not authorize.

What the heck is that about?Luckily that is the first and only time I have been told that.Well,so far.


----------



## James Long

Satpro92 said:


> We have one customer(an old lady at that) that got the new card,her daughter installed it,and never got programing.She calls me,I try it,no dice.A call to "dash" tells me that the old card hasn't expired so the new card will not authorize.
> 
> What the heck is that about?Luckily that is the first and only time I have been told that.Well,so far.


Did the daughter complete ALL of the card swap instructions or did she just insert the new card and expect it to work?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> We have one customer(an old lady at that) that got the new card,her daughter installed it,and never got programing.She calls me,I try it,no dice.A call to "dash" tells me that the old card hasn't expired so the new card will not authorize.


Was she not getting any programming at all? I know some issues have arisen when a customer changed programming between the time the card was sent out and when they put it in. The old card not having expired yet had nothing to do with it.


----------



## jkramer5

Got mine Friday the 3rd and installed it Sunday the 5th after all my usual weekend timers were done. it took whatever a reboot time takes on a VIP622, and nothing missing after it came back on.


----------



## Satpro92

James Long said:


> Did the daughter complete ALL of the card swap instructions or did she just insert the new card and expect it to work?


No idea,but they called in after it didn't work and I assume that Dish sent out a "hit" or at least walked her though it.When the csr gave me the "not expired" line I popped the old card back in, problem solved,at least for that day.

I am going back tommorrow to check on our customer and get the new card authorized.


----------



## Satpro92

puckwithahalo said:


> Was she not getting any programming at all? I know some issues have arisen when a customer changed programming between the time the card was sent out and when they put it in. The old card not having expired yet had nothing to do with it.


Nope,well except for 101,103,etc.The csr I talked to decided that the card had not expired and wouldn't do anything else.As I said before I will get it straightened out tommorrrow,but the yellow card has worked fine since then.


----------



## splish

I am getting the nag about replacing the smart card and ch 998 has appeared on my DP301, but the card has yet to arrive. Is it safe to assume that the old card will keep working until the swap is complete, that is months?


----------



## thopki2

btyko said:


> Does anyone who received the smart card have a different mailing address from their service address? If so, did they send the card to the mailing address?


Yes, I have a different mailing address from the service address. Yes, the smart card was sent to my mailing / billing address


----------



## space86

I got channel 998 today.

Should I get the new smart cards today, how long will I lose programming after
I install the new cards?


----------



## space86

I just got my mail today and the smart cards, should I wait to install them
when I am not DVRing something?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> I just got my mail today and the smart cards, should I wait to install them when I am not DVRing something?


Yes, wait till you're not recording anything.


----------



## comizzou573

i never got a smartcard in the mail until now, i think maybe they are sending it out to people who are using 2 different address to get another local networks from a nearby state or city that they are not suppose to get, thats my opinion on it, but i could be wrong


----------



## ssmith10pn

comizzou573 said:


> i never got a smartcard in the mail until now, i think maybe they are sending it out to people who are using 2 different address to get another local networks from a nearby state or city that they are not suppose to get, thats my opinion on it, but i could be wrong


HUH?


----------



## ssmith10pn

P Smith said:


> The process has been described recently starting the summer. Just use Search for 'purple' 'dish' 'card'.


Do that and let me know what you come up with because I found nothing relevant.


----------



## Jim5506

Well, DUH, you were looking for relevance!!


----------



## P Smith

ssmith10pn said:


> Do that and let me know what you come up with because I found nothing relevant.


Well, be creative  - try search for 'smart card' in Dish forums.


----------



## comizzou573

so when should i get my smartcard by, and when would channel 998 show on my receiver...i am getting worried that i may not get one at all


----------



## James Long

comizzou573 said:


> i never got a smartcard in the mail until now, i think maybe they are sending it out to people who are using 2 different address to get another local networks from a nearby state or city that they are not suppose to get, thats my opinion on it, but i could be wrong


No ... they would send those people disconnect notices. Your service address MUST be the address where you receive service (where the equipment is installed). You can get your mail anywhere you want, but keep that service address accurate.


comizzou573 said:


> so when should i get my smartcard by, and when would channel 998 show on my receiver...i am getting worried that i may not get one at all


Don't worry. There are still a lot of people who have not received the cards or the channel. No deadline has been announced.


----------



## Bill R

comizzou573 said:


> so when should i get my smartcard by, and when would channel 998 show on my receiver...i am getting worried that i may not get one at all


Why? From what I have heard the new cards will be going out for about the next 5 months or so. Generally, channel 998 shows up just a few weeks before the card comes in the mail but I do know people that got their new card BEFORE channel 998 showed up.

There really isn't any need to worry until you start getting popups saying that you need to put in a new smart card. When you see that popup you also see a special number to call to check on your new card.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Got my red and white Envelope today, had 2 cards. One was for my 622, which has no current card, the other for my 301. the 622 replaced the 301 and I have never used it since but I got a new card for it anyway. The reboot happens as soon a you slide the card all the way in and it only took mine 2-3 minutes. A normal boot takes a good 5+ normally with my 622.

One good thing is I have the ROO number for my 301 now, I couldn't get it before because my remote won't talk to it. I am curious if my 301 will work if I hook it up though. I would love to have it in the Garage.


----------



## Jim5506

If it is not subscribed, you will get NASA and a couple of other FTA channels only.


----------



## P Smith

and the R00xxxx number printed on white label - look at rear side.


----------



## Jim5506

I have 4 active receivers and one inactive 301, but no new cards as of today.


----------



## P Smith

if you repeat your phrase above as a mantra each hour, Dish will send them to you soon


----------



## dbconsultant

Got my purple card today. Installed it, everything back up and normal after. I never saw the "successful install" screen, it just rebooted and started back up. I checked the info and I have the DNASP number and DshH02.

After, I thought, "Gee, wonder what the demo on channel 998 looks like?" So I looked for it but no 998 on my all channel guide. Good thing I didn't need it!

So what are these cards for anyway?


----------



## P Smith

dbconsultant said:


> So what are these cards for anyway?


That's the thread about - start from post#6.


----------



## James Long

dbconsultant said:


> So what are these cards for anyway?


Didn't you receive the instruction sheet? 
*As part of our normal security process, the security system in your DISH Network receiver(s) will expire within 2 WEEKS of the arrival of these instructions an the attached smart card(s). This security system allows you to enjoy DISH Network programming, and these new smart cards will update this system to allow you to continue to receive this programming.*​
BTW: I got mine today as well. And now my "homebrew" EA setup works (signals from "72" are viewable). 

The funniest part about the upgrade ... on the instruction sheet there is a special website listed: http://www.dishnetwork.com/smartcard - that site requires your account number and a "Smart Card PIN" found on the instruction sheet that came with the card. The first FAQ: "Q: What if I have not yet received my new smart cards?" ... My question, how do you read the FAQ unless you HAVE received your smart cards with the PIN? 

(BTW: The FAQ answer is: "DISH Network is sending new smart cards to our subscribers over the next several months. Some newer model receivers may not require an update, but if you have a receiver that will need a new smart card it will be mailed to you within the next few months. If you are getting messages on your TV stating you need to replace your smart cards please call us at 1-888-xxx-xxxx. If you are not getting these on-screen messages, you do not need to replace your smart cards at this time." - Special number redacted as it is part of the message one will see if you get the smart card error and posting it here is likely to just spawn a lot of calls from people who have nothing to worry about. Please, wait for the cards or the error!)


----------



## neilo

dbconsultant said:


> So what are these cards for anyway?


I was wondering this as well, it appears that


> The card reader in your satellite receiver actually talks to the microprocessor to determine what programming access you should have and make sure that programming is delivered to you on schedule. It also checks to see that the programming you're receiving is done through the receiver you purchased. This prevents any signal theft in the event your Smart Card is lost or stolen.


 I got this from http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/2-13-2006-88831.asp when I did a google search.


----------



## James Long

neilo said:


> I got this from http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/2-13-2006-88831.asp when I did a google search.


Close enough - the key thought is that the card and the receiver work together to receive the protected signals being broadcast via satellite. The new card is just updating that protection.

While there is probably a more technical answer it isn't needed here. We're not a hacking forum.


----------



## Ken Green

My ViP612 did not require a card. This ViP612 already has DN241 built on to the board.

I don't know that this applies to all ViP612's. I received mine about two months after their release.


----------



## phrelin

Ken Green said:


> My ViP612 did not require a card. This ViP612 already has DN241 built on to the board.
> 
> I don't know that this applies to all ViP612's. I received mine about two months after their release.


Mine also has DN241.

I also just checked my recent replacement 722, it said the same thing. Then I looked behind door #1 and there was a card already in it.:HappyGree


----------



## P Smith

neilo said:


> I was wondering this as well, it appears that I got this from http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/2-13-2006-88831.asp when I did a google search.


I would recommend read Wiki first. It have more accurate info.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_cards


----------



## dbconsultant

James Long said:


> Didn't you receive the instruction sheet? *As part of our normal security process, the security system in your DISH Network receiver(s) will expire within 2 WEEKS of the arrival of these instructions an the attached smart card(s). This security system allows you to enjoy DISH Network programming, and these new smart cards will update this system to allow you to continue to receive this programming.*​BTW: I got mine today as well. And now my "homebrew" EA setup works (signals from "72" are viewable).
> 
> The funniest part about the upgrade ... on the instruction sheet there is a special website listed: http://www.dishnetwork.com/smartcard - that site requires your account number and a "Smart Card PIN" found on the instruction sheet that came with the card. The first FAQ: "Q: What if I have not yet received my new smart cards?" ... My question, how do you read the FAQ unless you HAVE received your smart cards with the PIN?
> 
> (BTW: The FAQ answer is: "DISH Network is sending new smart cards to our subscribers over the next several months. Some newer model receivers may not require an update, but if you have a receiver that will need a new smart card it will be mailed to you within the next few months. If you are getting messages on your TV stating you need to replace your smart cards please call us at 1-888-xxx-xxxx. If you are not getting these on-screen messages, you do not need to replace your smart cards at this time." - Special number redacted as it is part of the message one will see if you get the smart card error and posting it here is likely to just spawn a lot of calls from people who have nothing to worry about. Please, wait for the cards or the error!)


See all that information had me confused! :lol:

I couldn't figure out if the cards are a security thing (looking for people using Dish illegally), or if the cards themselves were just being secured, or if they were adding some new thing to my receiver that they couldn't download, or what!

We figured it was the first thing - looking for people getting Dish illegally.


----------



## Bill R

dbconsultant said:


> I couldn't figure out if the cards are a security thing (looking for people using Dish illegally)!
> 
> We figured it was the first thing - looking for people getting Dish illegally.


DISH isn't really "looking" for people getting DISH illegally they are just putting in a better security system so that those stealing it now won't be able to steal it in the future.

I don't know how bad DISH's problem is but DirecTV had the same problem years ago and rolled out new cards that has virtually stopped their problem. At one time they estimated that over 3 million people were getting their service illegally. This is DISH's second attempt to stop the crooks. They rolled out the Nagra 2 cards several years ago and they were "compromised" within several months. Hopefully they have a better system (Nagra 3) this time.

By the way, the affiliate of the vendor of the encryption system (Kudelski) is paying the costs for most of the replacement program.


----------



## P Smith

Actually its affilate - *Nagravision*.


----------



## dbconsultant

Bill R said:


> DISH isn't really "looking" for people getting DISH illegally they are just putting in a better security system so that those stealing it now won't be able to steal it in the future.
> 
> I don't know how bad DISH's problem is but DirecTV had the same problem years ago and rolled out new cards that has virtually stopped their problem. At one time they estimated that over 3 million people were getting their service illegally. This is DISH's second attempt to stop the crooks. They rolled out the Nagra 2 cards several years ago and they were "compromised" within several months. Hopefully they have a better system (Nagra 3) this time.
> 
> By the way, the affiliate of the vendor of the encryption system (Kudelski) is paying the costs for most of the replacement program.


That's basically what I meant.


----------



## n0qcu

Dont't forget that DISH is also a part owner.


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, Echostar+Kudelski=*NagraStar*, ie encryption/decryption, coders/decoders, ECM/EMM, etc.


----------



## Melton Collvins

space86 said:


> I got channel 998 today.
> 
> Should I get the new smart cards today, how long will I lose programming after
> I install the new cards?


how do I get a new smartcard?


----------



## P Smith

Melton Collvins said:


> how do I get a new smartcard?


Just by reading the thread from beginnong.


----------



## ShapeShifter

Melton Collvins said:


> how do I get a new smartcard?


Just sit back and wait for the purple smart card gnomes to send you one! :new_sleep


----------



## P Smith

Melton Collvins said:


> how do I get a new smartcard?


Or eBay it .


----------



## RASCAL01

Melton Collvins said:


> how do I get a new smartcard?


They will send you one in the mail. I received mine last week so I do not think that they are going out all at once.


----------



## BattleZone

The new smartcards have been in a staged rollout for well over a month, with at least another month to go.


----------



## Bill R

IIP said:


> The new smartcards have been in a staged rollout for well over a month, with at least another month to go.


I'm hearing that it will take about four more months to get all the new cards out.


----------



## normang

Got mine yesterday for a 722 & 622, installed, rebooted, all channels after it came back up, not sure where the 20 minute wait comes from?


----------



## Deke Rivers

normang said:


> Got mine yesterday for a 722 & 622, installed, rebooted, all channels after it came back up, not sure where the 20 minute wait comes from?


same here..although i still got a message that popped up last night on my screen saying i need to update my smart card to avoid interruption in service even though i already did..time to call dish i guess


----------



## 4HiMarks

Got mine yesterday too. I have three boxes - two 622s and a 501. Replacement on the 622s went fine, but the 501 doesn't have a TV hooked up to it at the moment, and we're about to go out of town, so the earliest I will probably be able to do anything about it would be Nov. 1. 


That's within the 2 week window, so I should be OK, but I'm just wondering what would happen if something came up and I was unable to replace the card then. If it gets deauthorized and I swap the card later will it just get re-authorized and everything will be fine? Or am I going to have to jump through some hoops to get it re-authorized first, and then swap cards?

-Chris


----------



## Bill R

4HiMarks said:


> I'm just wondering what would happen if something came up and I was unable to replace the card then. If it gets deauthorized and I swap the card later will it just get re-authorized and everything will be fine?
> 
> -Chris


Chris,

Yes, that is exactly how it works. There will be no need to call DISH.


----------



## RayGambo

derwin0 said:


> Actually the when would be nice to know. Because at that time I can go to a single dish.


Why can't you go to a single dish (1000.4) now?


----------



## MattDL

If you lose programming and have not received a new smart card, call 888-230-7836


----------



## btyko

4HiMarks said:


> Got mine yesterday too. I have three boxes - two 622s...


Still waiting for my new cards. Just curious. Since you have two 622s, and they sent you two cards, do they indicate which 622 to install each card, or can you install either card in either 622?


----------



## thopki2

4HiMarks said:


> Got mine yesterday too. I have three boxes - two 622s and a 501. Replacement on the 622s went fine, but the 501 doesn't have a TV hooked up to it at the moment, and we're about to go out of town, so the earliest I will probably be able to do anything about it would be Nov. 1.
> 
> That's within the 2 week window, so I should be OK, but I'm just wondering what would happen if something came up and I was unable to replace the card then. If it gets deauthorized and I swap the card later will it just get re-authorized and everything will be fine? Or am I going to have to jump through some hoops to get it re-authorized first, and then swap cards?
> 
> -Chris


Won't be a problem. Worse case you will get a message telling you the old smart card will no longer work. I just did it - take out the old - replace with the new - the donload will start on it's own and you are all set. The whole procedure takes less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Bill R

btyko said:


> Still waiting for my new cards. Just curious. Since you have two 622s, and they sent you two cards, do they indicate which 622 to install each card, or can you install either card in either 622?


Each card is for a specific receiver and the instructions will guide you in determining which card goes into which receiver.


----------



## scout12

NM I posted before searching


----------



## Slordak

Did anyone start getting the threatening warnings on their receivers before actually receiving the smart cards in the mail? My 622 was has been showing the warning pop-up since Saturday night, and I haven't received the new smartcard in the mail yet. Hopefully it should be here today or tomorrow, though, assuming Dish Network actually did indeed send it out.

Presumably it arrives in a mailing separate from a bill?...


----------



## BarryO

James Long said:


> No ... they would send those people disconnect notices. Your service address MUST be the address where you receive service (where the equipment is installed). You can get your mail anywhere you want, but keep that service address accurate.


Why does that matter? What about folks that take their receiver with them on the weekends to their vacations homes (Charlie said on a Charlie Chat that it was OK with him to do that).


----------



## James Long

Please give a reference to which Charlie Chat that was on. Month and year will be enough. Or is this just a reference to "somebody said that Charlie said sometime that it was OK".

The written terms of the residential agreement with DISH says *NO*.


----------



## Jim5506

Actually, I remember hearing Charlie say just that.

It was an off the cuff remark to a question and it was back in 2005, or was it 2006.

Let me see, where did I archive that recording...


----------



## BarryO

James Long said:


> Please give a reference to which Charlie Chat that was on. Month and year will be enough. Or is this just a reference to "somebody said that Charlie said sometime that it was OK".
> 
> The written terms of the residential agreement with DISH says *NO*.


I heard Charle say this himself. it was several years ago, back when I used to watch Charlie Chats, when they were introducing the 6000.

We're never in the same place twice, to technically I guess I could do a service address change twice per weekend, if it mattered.


----------



## Slordak

Slordak said:


> Did anyone start getting the threatening warnings on their receivers before actually receiving the smart cards in the mail? My 622 was has been showing the warning pop-up since Saturday night, and I haven't received the new smartcard in the mail yet. Hopefully it should be here today or tomorrow, though, assuming Dish Network actually did indeed send it out.
> 
> Presumably it arrives in a mailing separate from a bill?...


To answer my own question... The warnings appear two weeks after they mail the smartcards out. If you haven't received them by that time, chances are you probably won't, so you'll need to call Dish Network to request replacements. Otherwise, two weeks after the warnings start appearing, you'll be without service.

Who knows what happened to the ones which were supposedly mailed out? Never previously had any mail problems, so perhaps they didn't actually get mailed, or perhaps the lure of free smartcards in the mail was too much for someone who didn't realize how useless they'd be to anyone without the matching receivers.


----------



## Bobham

space86 said:


> I got channel 998 today.
> 
> Should I get the new smart cards today, how long will I lose programming after
> I install the new cards?


My programming started almost immediately upon completion of the reboot.
They will say it may take up to 20 minutes, but all my receivers came up quickly.


----------



## James Long

The smartcard envelopes are not too special, although one can feel the cards inside. It doesn't look like a credit card mailing which would be a bigger target for interception/theft. More of the look of a "final notice" for not paying a bill.

Watch channel 998 and follow the instructions there (including the phone number if you have not received your cards after a week). There is plenty of warning from the receivers before the old cards "expire" and the receivers actually stop working (more than just channel 998).


----------



## jimborst

So on Saturday I got my new cards, put one in my main receiver and nothing happened (didn't have it in all the way, didn't think I'd have to push that hard). So I call the number that was with the card, all he tells me is to turn the receiver off and back on, after I do this he never checks that the new card was functioning. Talk about a worthless CSR, I would think that on the information screen there would be a way to tell if the receiver knew the new card was installed, but he never checked.

After I hung up with him I reinserted the card and noticed it had to be pushed further in, after that all went as it was supposed to.


----------



## Henry

Got my cards in the mail yesterday. My receivers didn't have anything in the slots, but I installed them anyway. Followed the instruction and all programing was active when the booting ended.


----------



## Bobham

This repeats an earlier post, but if your receiver cannot read the new smartcard (Error 19), look carefully at the gold connector to see if any part of it is covered by the clear tape used to stick the card to the paper. Remove the tape and the card should work.


----------



## benscripps

I'm curious if anyone else had any subsequent problems with their receivers after installing the new smartcard. I got my card yesterday for my 411-HD, stuck it in the slot, and five minutes later or so, it was all good to go--all of my channels showed up, everything was fine. (Well, most of the channels showed up. The only one I seem to be missing, oddly enough, is 998, the "Smart Card Channel".)

Today when I woke up, I discovered that every one my my timers had been erased from the receiver. When I went to bed last night, there were about ten timers set (and the timer I have for 3am each morning worked fine), but come morning, there were no timers at all. I don't know whether to suspect the installation of the smartcard or a new version of software (I've got L522, which is up from the last time I looked at it for tech support back in September, when it was L521) or both. Anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## Rduce

benscripps said:


> I'm curious if anyone else had any subsequent problems with their receivers after installing the new smartcard. I got my card yesterday for my 411-HD, stuck it in the slot, and five minutes later or so, it was all good to go--all of my channels showed up, everything was fine. (Well, most of the channels showed up. The only one I seem to be missing, oddly enough, is 998, the "Smart Card Channel".)
> 
> Today when I woke up, I discovered that every one my my timers had been erased from the receiver. When I went to bed last night, there were about ten timers set (and the timer I have for 3am each morning worked fine), but come morning, there were no timers at all. I don't know whether to suspect the installation of the smartcard or a new version of software (I've got L522, which is up from the last time I looked at it for tech support back in September, when it was L521) or both. Anyone else seen anything like this?


Got mine in the mail yesterday for my 722 and 211, installed them and everything works fine, the entire process maybe took 5 minutes for each unit.


----------



## peano

benscripps said:


> Today when I woke up, I discovered that every one my my timers had been erased from the receiver. When I went to bed last night, there were about ten timers set (and the timer I have for 3am each morning worked fine), but come morning, there were no timers at all. I don't know whether to suspect the installation of the smartcard or a new version of software (I've got L522, which is up from the last time I looked at it for tech support back in September, when it was L521) or both. Anyone else seen anything like this?


How do you set a timer on a 411?


----------



## Jim5506

All ViP's have timers, the 211/222/411 have autotune and vcr timers.

TImer setup is in the menu system (out of town right now so I can't specify).


----------



## peano

Ah, VCR timers. I see now.


----------



## marty43

I got my smart cards a couple of days ago. I just came to Florida from NY. The cards went to my billing address up north not my service address, then got forwarded by post office to Florida.


----------



## P Smith

So many posts for such insignificant process.

Have you change you credit card ? Would you post again and again how you did that ?


----------



## peano

P Smith said:


> So many posts for such insignificant process.
> 
> Have you change you credit card ? Would you post again and again how you did that ?


On a credit card forum - yes. And you just added to the post count. Some of us are interested in this process.


----------



## ericsdad

We got a Smartcard for our 622 today. I guess we don't need one for our 6.12s. It only took about 5 mins. to get it done, but we still don't get ch. 998. Is it just a demo channel?


----------



## P Smith

peano said:


> On a credit card forum - yes. And you just added to the post count. Some of us are interested in this process.


Wasting your time, wasting disk server space, wasting time of members who expect something really important, not the same posts: "inserted, wait 5 min, done".
What for ?:scratchin


----------



## ivtech

James Long said:


> All receivers will need the new card ... some newer ones are coming with the card in the box but existing receivers will either get a new card or be replaced with a newer receiver.
> 
> Don't worry about the when ... just wait for the cards to appear.


i received a card is this for the 302 that did not come with card ,You mean that my VIP211 that came with a card don't need smart card?


----------



## P Smith

Posted - see post#39.



Spoiler



Press Menu twice and check 3 digits after "*DNASP*". If it *241*, then your box have G3 card (internal or regular type).


----------



## James Long

ivtech said:


> i received a card is this for the 302 that did not come with card ,You mean that my VIP211 that came with a card don't need smart card?


Read the paperwork that came with the card. It will have all of your receivers listed, with cards attached if needed for that receiver and a message if a card is not needed for that receiver.

The instructions are not that difficult ... channel 998 will read them to you as well.


----------



## rocket69

jimborst said:


> ......................................................................
> 
> After I hung up with him I reinserted the card and noticed it had to be pushed further in, after that all went as it was supposed to.


Worthless CSR is corect you know how many times i go out on service calls and if the CSR had a brain or was properly trained culd have fixed the problem over the phone..

most problems are 9 times out of 10 it's defective user!!


----------



## mikesz

I installed smart card into 622 which didn't have one. All went normal for reacquiring sats and programming but it didn't see "my media". With the CSR, I reset the 622 several times (r&r smart card; unplugged 622; powered off the USB drive; etc). CSR reactivated the USB port option and now the 622 wants to reformat my USB drive. Dish promised to push down a fix but that was 5 days ago. Anybody else have trouble with the external drive? I don't want to lose 1+year of saved programming.


----------



## Jim5506

Recevied new cards while on vacation this week.

Inserted correct card in each of 4 receivers and they all rebooted and came to life with NO problems.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Worthless CSR is corect you know how many times i go out on service calls and if the CSR had a brain or was properly trained culd have fixed the problem over the phone..
> 
> most problems are 9 times out of 10 it's defective user!!


To be fair, more than a few of those are because the customer couldn't or wouldn't do what was asked of them. Or wasn't telling the agent the information they asked for, but rather what they thought the agent wanted to hear, or what they thought would get them a technician out. Not saying that there aren't times where the issue was the CSR, but they aren't the only cause of those invalid service calls.


----------



## Bill R

puckwithahalo said:


> To be fair, more than a few of those are because the customer couldn't or wouldn't do what was asked of them.


You are clueless if you are blaming the customer most of the time. Apparently you have never had to deal with any of DISH's overseas call centers. I am a strong DISH supporter but those centers are worse than atrocious. If DISH can't finger out why they are losing customers they are not looking at how bad service is from those call centers. They need to be shut down.


----------



## James Long

mikesz said:


> Anybody else have trouble with the external drive? I don't want to lose 1+year of saved programming.


No problems with my external drive. Hopefully more people have my experience than yours!


----------



## James Long

Bill R said:


> Apparently you have never had to deal with any of DISH's overseas call centers.


It would be interesting to know what each of the call centers did ... just how technical each center is supposed to get. There are different centers for adding/removing programming and tech problems. I've never had a problem calling in but then I've always called the tech side.

I agree that blaming the customer is dead wrong. Communications is two way. If the CSR cannot make themselves understood then they need to find a different line of work - preferably something without customers to serve. Their job title includes their mission SERVE the CUSTOMER. Customers shouldn't need to serve the employee's needs.

That being said, there are times where I'll tell the CSR what they want to hear because I have already run through all the idiot checks at the beginning of the call. The last tech problem I had turned out to be my fault, but I doubt any phone tech (halo or not) would have found it because nobody would have asked the right question. I eventually figured it out.


----------



## peano

Appologies in advance to Mr. Smith for adding to this "useless" thread....................


So just to confirm, the cards sent are preprogrammed with the customers subscribed channels? I don't see anyone mentioning they have to call in or go online to activate the cards.


----------



## James Long

Correct ... the cards should be ready to go, no call or login/confirm needed.
Just follow the instructions on the mailer ... insert the cards and let them do their thing.

Note: My receivers are connected by internet/phone so it is likely that they reported out to DISH that the cards were installed.


----------



## Bill R

James Long said:


> Correct ... the cards should be ready to go, no call or login/confirm needed.


The only problems I have heard along those lines are that if a customer has recently changed packages (especially upgrades). I know a couple of neighbors that did not have all their channel after putting in their new cards. I call to the number provided with the cards solved that problem quickly.


----------



## peano

James Long said:


> Correct ... the cards should be ready to go, no call or login/confirm needed.
> Just follow the instructions on the mailer ... insert the cards and let them do their thing.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## mikesz

James Long said:


> No problems with my external drive. Hopefully more people have my experience than yours!


I may have lost my programming on the drive since Dish couldn't push down an acceptable crypto code to my 622. They are sending me a replacement 622 with a replacement smartcard.

I'm reluctant to give up this specific 622 since it worked reliably through many firmware upgrades always using HDMI out.

By the way regarding the lots of comments about CSRs. I dealt with 2 CSRs on this problem, the first was pleasant, knowledgable and patient. (Houston, Tex support center). The second was pleasant and patient; less knowledgable since I could time him running through the preprogammed script and calling tech support when I read the message codes. Still, he was persistent and apologetic that he coudn't resolve my problem. Eventually his super said to send to me the replacement. YMMV


----------



## comizzou573

i never got a smart card until today, whats taking so long


----------



## James Long

comizzou573 said:


> i never got a smart card until today, whats taking so long


Over 13 million customers, many with multiple receivers. It takes time to get all those cards through the process.


----------



## P Smith

OMG ! Will we see those 13 million posts here? :eek2:


----------



## James Long

You are post 1,888,616 ... fortunately not all on the SmartCard topic.


----------



## P Smith

I'm not alone .


----------



## grog

Got the cards.
My two 622's and 311 are now updated.
Had to call Dish so they could do a re-send of the NBA package.
I ordered it a couple of days ago so the channels did not show up with the new cards without a call.
No big deal.


----------



## lacruz

I got an automated call from Dish on Tuesday telling me to install my new smartcard. Today is Friday and I still haven't received the card in the mail. There are no warning messages on my TV yet. Anybody know how soon after the phone call I can expect my card, or does the call come after you should have gotten the card? Thanks...


----------



## jpeckinp

lacruz said:


> I got an automated call from Dish on Tuesday telling me to install my new smartcard. Today is Friday and I still haven't received the card in the mail. There are no warning messages on my TV yet. Anybody know how soon after the phone call I can expect my card, or does the call come after you should have gotten the card? Thanks...


I got my cards over a week ago and I got the call last night.


----------



## P Smith

Just soon.


----------



## nyrfn69

mikesz said:


> I installed smart card into 622 which didn't have one. All went normal for reacquiring sats and programming but it didn't see "my media". With the CSR, I reset the 622 several times (r&r smart card; unplugged 622; powered off the USB drive; etc). CSR reactivated the USB port option and now the 622 wants to reformat my USB drive. Dish promised to push down a fix but that was 5 days ago. Anybody else have trouble with the external drive? I don't want to lose 1+year of saved programming.


I just got the same thing on my vip211...hard drive/dvr was working until I put the new card in. Called dish tech support and they told me that I have to wait a couple of days for the new smart card to pick up the dvr authorization. I asked why they couldn't they just reauthorize it now and the tech said that he can't because it would cause more problems. Has any one else been told to wait for it to come back on its own??


----------



## RV Traveler

I, for one, had problems with a smart card!

Recieved 4 new Smart cards, note said the 5th reciever (612) didn't need one. Installed new cards in 722, 622, 311, 311. All responded with congrats. Turned on 722 and it does not work with the new "smart card" how smart is that? For some reason the 722 would not show the smart card number, just a bunch of 0's. All other recievers showed SC #s. Go figure

Bottom line after 1/2 hour with CS they are sending me a replacement 722 with installed smart card. 722 was working great, don't know how many more upgrades I can handle. Until the new 722 arrives I guess I'll be spending a lot of TV time in the bedroom.


----------



## Bill R

RV Traveler said:


> For some reason the 722 would not show the smart card number, just a bunch of 0's.


While that could indicate that the card is bad it could also indicate that there is something in the card slot that may be causing it from being read.

Pull out the card and shine a flashlight into the slot. Check for anything in the slot (packing material seems to cause some problems). If you see anything try to remove it from the slot and insert the card again. It may save you from doing without your receiver until the new one comes (and losing your DVR recordings).


----------



## grooves12

lacruz said:


> I got an automated call from Dish on Tuesday telling me to install my new smartcard. Today is Friday and I still haven't received the card in the mail. There are no warning messages on my TV yet. Anybody know how soon after the phone call I can expect my card, or does the call come after you should have gotten the card? Thanks...


I almost threw mine away because the mailer it comes in looks like it could be junk mail... but for some reason I actually did open it and saw it was my new smartcard.


----------



## RV Traveler

Checked the smart card slot, seemed OK. Just for lack of nothing else to do I pulled the new smart card and hit the reset. When it came back on it had reverted back to the built in smart card number and reciever is now functioning perfectly with full programing. Who knew?

Going to talk to CS tomorrow and discuss the issue again. Even if they still send a new reciever and smart card, I can now transfer my recordings to my external hard drive before installing the new 722. Guess it could be a bad interface with the new smart card, or a bad smart card. Love the way Dish throws money at the problem. And why didn't CS tell me to try the above procedure? Wish there was a way to get to someone who really knows what is going on. Dream on.


----------



## TulsaOK

RV Traveler said:


> Wish there was a way to get to someone who really knows what is going on.


I think you just did.


----------



## Bill R

RV Traveler said:


> Going to talk to CS tomorrow and discuss the issue again. Even if they still send a new reciever and smart card, I can now transfer my recordings to my external hard drive before installing the new 722. Guess it could be a bad interface with the new smart card, or a bad smart card. Love the way Dish throws money at the problem.


Good to hear that you got the old receiver going so that at least you can transfer programs to an external hard drive. The problem could be a bad card or a bad card reader.

Quite frankly, I would not bother calling CS. I would just wait until you get your new receiver and just send the old one back. Getting CS person involved could result in some messy billing problems (they may send you ANOTHER receiver).

Your comment _"Love the way Dish throws money at the problem_" is right on target. DISH would save a LOT of money if they properly trained their support people. I know dozens of cases where a CS person exchanged hardware when the problem was really a case of a software bug or operator error.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Your comment "Love the way Dish throws money at the problem" is right on target. DISH would save a LOT of money if they properly trained their support people. I know dozens of cases where a CS person exchanged hardware when the problem was really a case of a software bug or operator error.


I can't give details, but some things are in the works to help reduce those cases drastically.


----------



## Bill R

puckwithahalo said:


> I can't give details, but some things are in the works to help reduce those cases drastically.


Glad to hear that they are (hopefully) doing something about the problem. IMO, closing down the overseas call centers would help a lot.

When you quote people why do you edit out the poster's name (or don't you know how to quote, i.e. just press "reply with quote")?


----------



## puckwithahalo

Bill R said:


> Glad to hear that they are (hopefully) doing something about the problem. IMO, closing down the overseas call centers would help a lot.
> 
> When you quote people why do you edit out the poster's name (or don't you know how to quote, i.e. just press "reply with quote")?


Usually I just copy the part I wanted to quote and use the quote bbc code around it.

I wish I could say more about what's being done, but I'm not sure how much is considered public information.


----------



## Bill R

puckwithahalo said:


> I wish I could say more about what's being done, but I'm not sure how much is considered public information.


No problem. DISH changes so many things between "concept and reality" that anything that you post now might not be accurate tomorrow. I would much rather have accurate information than rumors like that other board posts all the time.


----------



## puckwithahalo

well, i know its more than just rumors as I'm part of it. I just don't know what details I could give out without compromising my job.


----------



## Bill R

puckwithahalo said:


> I just don't know what details I could give out without compromising my job.


I don't know if you realize it but you possibility compromise your job every time you post here.


----------



## puckwithahalo

Bill R said:


> I don't know if you realize it but you possibility compromise your job every time you post here.


Not as long as I follow the blogging guidelines. Basically as long as I don't talk about anything that would be considered non-public information, or bad-talk the company, I'm okay. I'm very careful about what I post.


----------



## scooper

puckwithahalo said:


> I wish I could say more about what's being done, but I'm not sure how much is considered public information.


If you don't know - follow the safest route and don't say anything.


----------



## puckwithahalo

that's why I'm not saying more


----------



## jclewter79

I for one am glad you are careful Puck, you help alot of people here. Thank you.


----------



## janeslogin

The letter with my card has "smart card pin" [number]

I cannot find any other reference to the purpose of the "smart card pin'' [number]

What is the purpose of the smart card pin number.


----------



## P Smith

You should use it for cache advance next time.


----------



## Slordak

Can someone repost the Dish Network phone number to call if one is having replacement smart card issues? Still have never received my smart cards, even though when I called, I was told they would be sent out in "7 to 10 business days"... At least I'm not getting the pop-up on the receivers anymore, but now I'm afraid that they've forgotten all about me.


----------



## puckwithahalo

They're actually taking about 30 days to ship. Unless you get the smart card is about to expire message again, I wouldn't worry about it yet.


----------



## kpaustin

Got my 2 Vip622 smartcards yesterday, everything went fine, back up in less than 5 minutes, with apparently all subs. My brother was not so lucky - he has 2 receivers (not sure of the models, but the one in question is dual tuner) so he got 2 cards and started with the receiver in my nephew's room. Everything went fine, so he went to the main receiver in the living room, which also serves the master bedroom. Without paying much attention, he tried to insert the card - and it fell into the chassis of the receiver! There was no smartcard receptacle installed. So he spent 30 minutes fishing the card out of the chassis, back through the slot. So he called Dish and explained, and Dish said "we'll send out a replacement receiver". Then that receiver shut down a day later - apparently it sensed no other card in a 2nd receiver - or maybe he was at the end of his window I don't know. So he put my nephew's box in the living room for the time being and called Dish back...and they had no record of the replacement they promised. He said something along the lines of "blah blah cancel blah blah DirecTv blah blah" and they promised to expedite a new receiver, and gave him a free month of programming.

EDIT: Additionally Dish said they could not reactivate the programming for the one receiver in the meantime, while waiting on the new receiver. That's why he got upset and they ultimately gave him the free month.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Got my 2 Vip622 smartcards yesterday, everything went fine, back up in less than 5 minutes, with apparently all subs. My brother was not so lucky - he has 2 receivers (not sure of the models, but the one in question is dual tuner) so he got 2 cards and started with the receiver in my nephew's room. Everything went fine, so he went to the main receiver in the living room, which also serves the master bedroom. Without paying much attention, he tried to insert the card - and it fell into the chassis of the receiver! There was no smartcard receptacle installed. So he spent 30 minutes fishing the card out of the chassis, back through the slot. So he called Dish and explained, and Dish said "we'll send out a replacement receiver". Then that receiver shut down a day later - apparently it sensed no other card in a 2nd receiver - or maybe he was at the end of his window I don't know. So he put my nephew's box in the living room for the time being and called Dish back...and they had no record of the replacement they promised. He said something along the lines of "blah blah cancel blah blah DirecTv blah blah" and they promised to expedite a new receiver, and gave him a free month of programming.
> 
> EDIT: Additionally Dish said they could not reactivate the programming for the one receiver in the meantime, while waiting on the new receiver. That's why he got upset and they ultimately gave him the free month.


That could have been fixed till the new receiver arrived, not sure why it wasn't. Ah well, all's well that ends well


----------



## P Smith

Probably those ppl never saw screwdriver.


----------



## comizzou573

never got the purple smartcard in the mail yet but my brother got his a month ago


----------



## James Long

There is still time ... never has not come. 

As long as you're not seeing channel 998 and still get programming you're OK.


----------



## John_E

Last night we're watching a recorded program on our 508 when the screen goes blank and error box comes up saying "Smart card not inserted correctly". I do not recall the error number.

Reboot has fixed the problem for now. I do not see channel 998 and have not received new smart cards. The 508 has P407 software and is pretty stable.

Anyone else observed this?

Thanks,
John in STL


----------



## Slordak

Well, after originally having been told my new smartcards first shipped in mid to late October, I finally received them on Saturday. These were the second set, I guess, since who knows what happened to the first set, but at least I was never without programming after I called them and reported that I never received the earlier ones.

The installation was painless, as expected.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Last night we're watching a recorded program on our 508 when the screen goes blank and error box comes up saying "Smart card not inserted correctly". I do not recall the error number.
> 
> Reboot has fixed the problem for now. I do not see channel 998 and have not received new smart cards. The 508 has P407 software and is pretty stable.
> 
> Anyone else observed this?
> 
> Thanks,
> John in STL


unrelated to the smartcard swap. Your receiver had an error reading the card you already have. If the reset fixed it, don't worry about it unless it comes back frequently. (more than once in a blue moon).


----------



## P Smith

Don't wait for next time, when you'll attracted to a show!
I would recommend to remove the card and clean gold contacts by soft cloth and alcohol.


----------



## John_E

Did not act up last night. In fact I don't think I've ever seen that error before. Last time I messed with the smart card was the last time Dish changed them, maybe a few years ago?

So, I don't remember how to take it out or reinstall it! Old age is not fun.

Thanks for the info and advice.

John in STL


----------



## P Smith

It's not that difficult compare to operate and discovering remote control in the house.


----------



## blooker68

Inserted card today and lost all HD programming. Spent an hour with Tech Support and finally ended up removing the new card. All programming then returned to normal. A new card is supposed to be sent within 30 days.


----------



## SHS

Oh just great this old carp is back man I hate smartcard there nothing but headack
Look one of my VIP211 is cry about exp date


----------



## AZDAD

Question.....I received my 4 new smartcards in the mail. I installed the one sent in my 211 and fine got the congratulations screen. I then installed the one sent for my 722 and the receiver just continued to show the programming on the channel I was watching. No reset like the 211. So I pulled it out, thinking I may not have pushed it all the way in, and reinstalled it with the same outcome. Still have channel 998 on this receiver. I then went and switched out the old cards with the new cards for my 510 and 301 and those reset and I got the congratulations screen. So I was wondering if the smartcard I received for my 722 is working or not? The receiver never reset when I inserted the new smartcard.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Question.....I received my 4 new smartcards in the mail. I installed the one sent in my 211 and fine got the congratulations screen. I then installed the one sent for my 722 and the receiver just continued to show the programming on the channel I was watching. No reset like the 211. So I pulled it out, thinking I may not have pushed it all the way in, and reinstalled it with the same outcome. Still have channel 998 on this receiver. I then went and switched out the old cards with the new cards for my 510 and 301 and those reset and I got the congratulations screen. So I was wondering if the smartcard I received for my 722 is working or not? The receiver never reset when I inserted the new smartcard.


There's a switch that resets the receiver when a card is stuck in that slot (you can even reset with a plain piece of plastic or a credit card). It sounds like that switch on your 722 may be broken and the 722 will need to be RA'd. To be sure, hit menu twice, and see if smart card id matches the number on the card. If not, call E*


----------



## AZDAD

puckwithahalo said:


> There's a switch that resets the receiver when a card is stuck in that slot (you can even reset with a plain piece of plastic or a credit card). It sounds like that switch on your 722 may be broken and the 722 will need to be RA'd. To be sure, hit menu twice, and see if smart card id matches the number on the card. If not, call E*


I checked and the smart card numbers don't match. I guess it is not recognizing the new smart card number as it is still showing the old one even though the new smartcard is in the slot. So does this mean they will have to ship me another 722?


----------



## AZDAD

Well I did a power reset to see what would happen and magically the congratulations screen was on when it rebooted! Then it acquired the signal and now the receiver has the correct new smartcard number on it! Go figure...but hey at least it's working.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Well I did a power reset to see what would happen and magically the congratulations screen was on when it rebooted! Then it acquired the signal and now the receiver has the correct new smartcard number on it! Go figure...but hey at least it's working.


It sounds like the switch that resets the receiver when you put a card in isn't working. No real biggie, just means you can't reset the receiver that way.


----------



## shortspark

These people from across the ocean stress me out! You can't understand them. I don't have a smart, never did. I have a 622 and I keep getting that stupid pop-up message that my card needs to be replaced. My account shows a smart card number but there is not one in the machine. I finally called to see if I could get that pop-up taken care of and they said they would send a card out. At least that is what I think he said. We'll see.


----------



## Jim5506

You evidently received smart card(s) in the mail.

They were in an envelope with a large red stripe on it and from Dish.

If you can't find it you better have Dish send you another set or you'll be watching static here in a couple of months.

The 622 has an old smart card built in to the motherboard but it still has a slot for an upgrade smart card.

That is where the new card is inserted.


----------



## megeed

Ever since I put in the new smartcard in my 722, the remote is very slow. I changed the batteries, but that didn't help. I have confirmed with another friend with a 722, and he saw the same issue. Has anyone here experienced this?


----------



## P Smith

Remove power plug for a couple minutes - do cold reboot.


----------



## spikor

Received 3 on 12/27 Sat for my 301,311 and 510. Did not need one for my 722 at the current time it said. Had no problem what-so-ever getting them back up. Just pulled the old ones out they told where each one went to pushed them in let the system take over thru checks etc. back up within 2 to 3 minutes on each receiver.


----------



## angiecopus

got three smartcards in the mail, i did put mine in for my 301 and everything worked ok. but it won't be for long, i will be getting my hd receiver installed on tuesday since i got my new hdtv for christmas. my parents are so dumb they are going to ask the installer what to do with the new smart cards.


----------

